# SYSADMINDAY - the last FRIDAY of JULY



## vermaden (Jul 29, 2011)

http://www.sysadminday.com/


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2011)

Haha, great minds think alike. I was about to post that too :e


----------



## UNIXgod (Jul 29, 2011)

http://idle.slashdot.org/story/11/07/29/1131234/Happy-System-Administrator-Appreciation-Day


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jul 29, 2011)

We had cake at work.


----------

